# todays Question: Dogs!!!!



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

What and how do you deliver when you see an open yard with Dogs, or a warning sign beware of Dogs.

today i realized i am insane... i have no Fear of Dogs, and some day it will cause me to get bit. 

do you deliver? or reject the delivery?


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

i have never been afraid of dogs... i usually just go in and pet them havent seen an aggressive dog yet. i also carry baggon strips in my pockets


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> i have never been afraid of dogs... i usually just go in and pet them havent seen an aggressive dog yet. i also carry baggon strips in my pockets


I would like to invite you to deliver packages in East LA. See how you fare with the pitbulls and all the other dogs that each house have behind their fences.

I'm not talking about dogs like:








dogs more like this:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Depends on how aggressive they are. Mostly toss it through the gate, take pick and leave.

I'm waiting for the day when it picks it up and carries it away. Guess I'll tell them the dog ate it. 

The other day I drive up a dirt road for a drop, five friendly dogs loose all friendly, after the pic the big one hikes his leg and pees on it. I almost started laughing but the manager and another were talking to me at the same time. So looked away and left b4 they noticed.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Bag the package, flip over fence gate and tie off. Mark safe location. Of course now you can take a pic of the package hanging on fence with cute little puppies in the photo!


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I would like to invite you to deliver packages in East LA. See how you fare with the pitbulls and all the other dogs that each house have behind their fences.
> 
> I'm not talking about dogs like:
> View attachment 127021
> ...


Lulz I work in San Bernardino plenty of pitbulls


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> Lulz I work in San Bernardino plenty of pitbulls


And I'm sure they were all friendly and let you pet them as you go deliver packages to their owners.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you get bit by a dog for 18 an hour you are an idiot lol. Chuck and run or back to the warehouse. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I ran into similar problems. I dont trust many dogs. I love dogs but many get neglected so I don't take chances. I'll call customer they tell me where to leave it or they come out. If no one answers call support and they will probably have you return it. No point in getting bit or worse. Or find one of the heavy boxes it might have food in it!


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

I've been biten twice. I don't take the risk anymore and just return it to the warehouse. Once a dog picked up the package and took it away so I wouldn't trust chucking it either since the customer might not find the package.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today I had to slip an envelope through a fence. Got the dog in the picture but sadly didn't get the picture of the dog peeing on it. That would have been golden. Walked away laughing about the dog peeing on it though


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

In safe residencial area, a leave the box by the mail box. 
Envelopes: I'll bag and tie it to the mail box.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Sign says 

Beware of DOGS. 
Not responsible for injury or death
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I toss the packages over the fence as gently as possible and photograph the dogs attacking the packages.

I had a delivery at a business in San Bernardino and two dogs came after me. I used the packages to defend myself while moving backward. When I crossed the line where the gate would close the dogs stopped. Phew! I may have pee'd a little.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have run into at least 10 loose dog's while delivering packages. Out of those 10 9 were friendly. Their was one house in a really rich neighborhood that when i walked up to hand the packages to the lady they bit at my leg. I should have reported them but I didn't. She said the dog's are really protective of their house. If that was the case they should of been on a tie-out. I am sure it wasn't the first time their dog but someone


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Bag the package, flip over fence gate and tie off. Mark safe location. Of course now you can take a pic of the package hanging on fence with cute little puppies in the photo!


hey thats pretty smart

i haven't come across loose dogs but i have had to stop for wild pigs and deer. i always seem to get deliveries in the same upscale areas. gated communities within gated communities/ mansion with glass doors.. ive had a couple laughs when i ring a door bell and this dog attacks the door out of nowhere scaring the living hell out of me. then i laugh cause i bet the homeowners look at the camera and laugh at me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

impoorlikeyou said:


> i have never been afraid of dogs... i usually just go in and pet them havent seen an aggressive dog yet. i also carry baggon strips in my pockets


All our dogs have been rescues and many were previously abused. We've had up to 7 at one time. Quite a few might bite to protect me or if provoked, but only one for no reason.

She had "issues". We joked she saw dead people. She would suddenly stare at the wall and growl at nothing. She wanted nothing to do with anyone but us (and she took a while to like us, even though we got her at about 5 months old--by trapping her btw). She would snap at people without any warning. No growling, no barking, just bite. Anytime someone came over she was kenneled. She was just too dangerous.

We keep our yard locked and signs up. She's dead now, but if you went in my yard back then she would have bitten you without warning.

This was a 50 lb terrier mix and one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen. She did not look unfriendly or threatening. Her name was Bandit because of the black and white coloring and pattern on her face. When I walked her I had to tell people to keep their distance because they wanted to pet her. They'd stay away from our chow, pit bull mix and Irish wolfhound mix who were all friendly, but want to pet the CUTE dog who would bite, given the chance. You can't always judge a book by its cover.

I love dogs and am not afraid of them. But I do have a healthy respect for them. Many that are otherwise friendly are protective of their yards. We don't get paid enough to take chances over a package.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> hey thats pretty smart
> 
> i haven't come across loose dogs but i have had to stop for wild pigs and deer. i always seem to get deliveries in the same upscale areas. gated communities within gated communities/ mansion with glass doors.. ive had a couple laughs when i ring a door bell and this dog attacks the door out of nowhere scaring the living hell out of me. then i laugh cause i bet the homeowners look at the camera and laugh at me.


I don't even ring doorbell if Cujo starts yapping behind door. I drop pax, take a pix and walk back or walk away. I haven't come across a gated house with Cujo. If I did, I would toss pax to Cujo and take a photo, done.


----------

